# Lake Nelson



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

Has anyone been out here lately? Have any reports?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

My buddy out in Bismarck said that there isn't much action yet. He tried this past weekend and not too hot. I fished it last year towards the end of summer and did ok on the South End by the rocks using craw-dad plastics.


----------

